# KIESELSOL



## arkienow (Feb 12, 2011)

I AM A NOVICE WINE MAKER AND HAVE SOME WINE THAT DOESN'T WANT TO CLEAR. I HAVE SOME KIESELSOL, BUT AM NOT SURE WHAT RATIO I USE PER GALLON. IF I READ THE BOTTLE CORRECTLY, I USE 30 TO 50 ML PER GALLON, IS THAT CORRECT?

AND ONCE I'VE ADDED IT, DO I STIR IT OR JUST LET IT SIT? 

AND LASTLY, HOW LONG SHOULD IT TAKE TO CLEAR THE WINE.
ALSO, I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF BENTONITE IS BETTER, AND IF SO, WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO USE IT.


THANKS 

arkienow


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2011)

I would use a blend of both what you have and Chitosan just like what SuperKleer is. Together they work great as one attarcts positive ions and the other negative and you may have both or the other and this may not work much for you. What kind of wine is this and have you already used a fining agent? Did you use enough pectic enzyme as if not you may have a pectin haze which using clearing agents will not work. It also can be a protein haze which fining agents will work a little but most likely not enough. Bentonite in this situation is the key. Tell us more so that we can direct you better please.


----------



## arkienow (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't have any Chitosan, unless that and the Kieselsol are the same. The wine is pumpkin, and I added all the chemicals just as recommended in the recipe.


If Bentonite would work best, I have that too and can use it, but I need direction as how much to add per gallon, and how to add it, as some of this stuff calls for dilution with water and sitting overnight, etc.
As I said, I am new at this, and this is the first cloudy wine I have had, and don't want to ruin it. I have made several batches of other kinds of wine with great success, my favorite being banana.
Thanks
Lloyd


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank goodness the caps lock got fixed!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

Im sorry, I have never used the Kiesosol by itself so dont have and couldnt find the instruction for it. Isnt there any instructions on the package? s far as using bentonite, the directions for that are to use 2 tsp in 1/2 cup of warm water </span>and dissolve it good and thats good for 5 gallons. Mix it into the wine really good with a drill mounted stirrer preferably.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 23, 2011)

arkienow said:


> I don't have any Chitosan, unless that and the Kieselsol are the same. The wine is pumpkin, and I added all the chemicals just as recommended in the recipe.
> 
> 
> If Bentonite would work best, I have that too and can use it, but I need direction as how much to add per gallon, and how to add it, as some of this stuff calls for dilution with water and sitting overnight, etc.
> ...
















I don't know where you are on this problem, but I believe you did misread the label. My Kieselsol label says "30-50 ml/Hl (30 to 50 milliliters per 100 liters) or .3 to .5 gallons/1000 gallons." Also, Kieselsol and chitosan are not the same thing. One attaches to positive ions and one to negative ions a precipitates them from the wine. I add the Kieselsol first, stir for about a minute, wait about an hourand then add the chitosan and stir for an additional minute. I hope this helps.


----------



## Flem (Mar 23, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Thank goodness the caps lock got fixed!





BE NICE, MIKE


----------



## Waldo (Mar 24, 2011)

WHY IS EVERYBODY HOLLERING !!!


----------



## ArdenS (Mar 24, 2011)

Bentonite also attracts positively charged particles. It's been used for a looong time to clear proteins. If I'm going to use bentonite, I tend to do so during the primary fermentation, although it can be used after the primary.


----------



## Deemur2 (Sep 17, 2013)

if i use bentonite to clear as directed above, will it clear overnight? if not, how long? thank you
Dee


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 17, 2013)

bentonite will not clear it overnight...nor will sparkoloid.
the only success i have had clearing over night was with super=kleer...
good luck.


----------



## vernsgal (Sep 17, 2013)

Wade E said:


> I would use a blend of both what you have and Chitosan just like what SuperKleer is.



Super Kleer is just a brand name for Chitosan and Kieselsol as Wade mentioned. One won't work without the other. Check your pkg. they're usually sold together.


----------



## Deemur2 (Oct 4, 2013)

thank you for your reply. took me a while to find it, as i am a new user hahah. i used keseisol, chitosan and bentonite and it worked overnight


----------

